# Non sling tyre dressing



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking for a decent long lasting tyre shine that doesn't sling all over my silver car. 
Is T1 the best?

Regards


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Main thing is to clean the tyre thoroughly, apply the product and let it dry, if it's not dry, buff it up to get rid of excess. 

Ecotouch tyre dressing is good, and dries 100% quite quickly actually. 
Not tried T1. Gyeon tire seems to be getting raved about recently


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

I have just tried T1 for the first time a couple of days ago.
Applied it to my drivers rear tyre along with some poorboys wheel wax.
Left the rest of the wheels untouched to truly show the difference.

T1 is nice to use even though I did so with a brush. I cleaned the tyres with TFR prior to application and the finish is looking pretty good so far. Not too glossy which is a good point about T1. You can make it as shiny as you want dependent on layering.

I will give you an update on the T1 with some pics when I get a chance.
Can't provide you an active comparison but at least this will add in


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Iv never had sling on any product, apply as little as possible and just dab a microfiber around the tyre.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ordered some t1 this morning and intend to use as wadoryu describes:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279794


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i thought/heard that only megs is slingy? i have used chemical guys and now sonax neither sling at all?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care.

Scrub the tyres clean, spray around the tyre, leave for about 30 mins, then buff with a mf cloth.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I get no sling from Highstyle, as long as tyres clean and left to dry & product left to dry before driving.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the Eco Touch one I got a sample in Waxybox the other month, can get it very reasonably with the discount code and free shipping in October
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319729


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I used Carplan Tyre slik a few weeks ago (i know, you can buy it from a supermarket so most won't use it) 

I actually really like it, no sling, easy as to apply and dryes fairly quick, little wipe around after 10 mins and it looks great imo. Still shiney after 3 weeks so considering it a few quid a can I think is really good. 

Something like 9 or 10 tines winner of auto express' tyre dressing test too


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Carpro PERL


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I have used Megs Endurance, AS Highstyle and AG Instant Tyre Dressing. And I prefer them in the order i stated ... never had sling with any of them! I don't like the greasy look so all of them are buffed down with a MF but megs gives the darkest/newest look.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm strictly old-school - stuff that is well good but has gone under the radar...

Has worked well on this almost classic car too. Start at Post #32 :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Have experienced no problems with Megs endurance tyre gel..

Scrub tyres using an APC such as g101 before hand then apply a little gel using an applicator pad, let to dry and buff off the excess...this way it doesn't sling and lasts


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I used Swissvax Pneu for the first time yesterday with great results. Not had the wheels on the car yet so cant comment on sling but the coating looks thin and not like it will sling like megs does.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> I used Swissvax Pneu for the first time yesterday with great results. Not had the wheels on the car yet so cant comment on sling but the coating looks thin and not like it will sling like megs does.


Amazing stuff.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

DanN92 said:


> Have experienced no problems with Megs endurance tyre gel..
> 
> Scrub tyres using an APC such as g101 before hand then apply a little gel using an applicator pad, let to dry and buff off the excess...this way it doesn't sling and lasts


X2! Used it for the first time last week ..... scrubbed with G101 and wire brush, wash off, dry with an old MF apply megs with a sponge, wait 20 mins apply and second coat and then buff to a sheen with an old MF! looks gret tand no sling! Even driven down the motorway half an hour apply applying!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> X2! Used it for the first time last week ..... scrubbed with G101 and wire brush, wash off, dry with an old MF apply megs with a sponge, wait 20 mins apply and second coat and then buff to a sheen with an old MF! looks gret tand no sling! Even driven down the motorway half an hour apply applying!


Wire brush 

You got much of tyre left?


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

Megs endurance tire gel, I don't even buff off, just apply and leave for half hour to cure before driving, but I once applied it then drove straight away off down the motorway, hour and half later got there, still looming perfect with no sling.

The key is not going mad with it, I apply a pea size and it does about 1/3 of a tire with no problems


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Wire brush
> 
> You got much of tyre left?


well it's a cheap stiff tyre brush off ebay, I say wire ... it's just very tough rubber/plastic


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried Dr Beasley's tyre conditioner and found it pretty good (no sling at all!)

See
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314631

It lasted about 4 weeks on my tyres so I was quite impressed overall.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> well it's a cheap stiff tyre brush off ebay, I say wire ... it's just very tough rubber/plastic


A good detailing brush does the job for me.

I use a supersize one think its a race glaze one.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Am I the only one that uses Wolfs Chemicals - Blackout Tyre Dressing ??I always let the cars sit for a while before being driven so I cant tell if it "slings" or not!! seems to last ok though!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Gloss IT TRV 
Megs Endurance Gel
Orchard Glitz
Autogylm Tire dress


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> A good detailing brush does the job for me.
> 
> I use a supersize one think its a race glaze one.


Yeah i spread the G101 around with detailing brush but then use the tyre brush and it really pulls the grease off. My dressings last twice as long now since the tyre is properly degreased

This is the exact one http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...es/brushes/autobrite-tyre-scrubber-brush.html but only cost about £3.50 delivered off ebay!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Am I the only one that uses Wolfs Chemicals - Blackout Tyre Dressing ??I always let the cars sit for a while before being driven so I cant tell if it "slings" or not!! seems to last ok though!!


It's good stuff. I have Carpro PERL, Wolf's and Megs Endurance - all great products.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Another vote here for Orchard Glitz...easy on, durable and no sling whatsoever, gives the tyres a nice fresh clean finish without the high gloss Megs Endurance Tyre Gel wet look finish


----------

